# Refurbished Xbox 360



## TitanSound (Nov 9, 2010)

Anyone got one or know someone who has one? They are refurbished by Microsoft so that's reassuring.

I'm thinking of getting one purely for the price. They seem to be going for around £100 for a basic model and £150 for the Elite. I'm too impatient to save some pennies for a PC build as that will probably cost me around £500.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 9, 2010)

Just get a new one for £140 http://www.johnlewis.com/231038182/Product.aspx?source=63253

4gb, wifi, full warranty, newest chipset, not likely to rrod or e74.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 9, 2010)

John Lewis link said:
			
		

> Out of Stock





Is a 4GB model enough?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 9, 2010)

£150 for elite? i just let 2 go for £100 each !!!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 9, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> £150 for elite? i just let 2 go for £100 each !!!


 
Well that's the highest price I have seen. Lowest is £120.


----------



## yield (Nov 9, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Just get a new one for £140 http://www.johnlewis.com/231038182/Product.aspx?source=63253
> 
> 4gb, wifi, full warranty, newest chipset, not likely to rrod or e74.



Or same with Fifa 11 for £135 from Zawi outlet on ebey


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 9, 2010)

yield said:


> Or same with Fifa 11 for £135 from Zawi outlet on ebey


 



			
				Ebay page said:
			
		

> This listing has ended.


----------



## yield (Nov 9, 2010)

TitanSound said:


>



 I'm on fire today!

Could've sworn I checked that.... anyway it's £140 from Amazon


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 9, 2010)

Cool, thanks. Is a 4GB enough for a casual gamer though or am I going to want a bigger HD?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 9, 2010)

Just seen the console and Medal of Honour: Tier 1 for £150 on the HMV website. Gah!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 9, 2010)

yes, but you wont be able to backup games onto the HDD to save running the laser out... 

but for saves some DLC and the odd demo will be fine.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 9, 2010)

can you upgrade the HD on the new ones still?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 9, 2010)

yeah, you can get the 250GB one later, but i think it will be about £60-£80 when out here...

you can use the old 120GB ones, but have to crack it open and stick it in with some foam or something.. guides on youtube


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 10, 2010)

Well..I bought it. And quickly lost 6 hours to Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## TitanSound (Nov 11, 2010)

Although...THE FUCKING DISC IS FUCKED  

Got it as a "pre owned" copy as they had no new ones in store. Finished the mission last night where you get set on fire by that traitorous bastard. Then...

"The disc in unreadable, please clean with a soft cloth" 

Took disc out and big scratches on it. Don't the fucking fucks check the discs before they re-sell them? Even just a visual inspection? Bastards!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 11, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Although...THE FUCKING DISC IS FUCKED
> 
> Got it as a "pre owned" copy as they had no new ones in store. Finished the mission last night where you get set on fire by that traitorous bastard. Then...
> 
> ...



Take it back, and tell them its unplayable.

They normally have a disk cleaning machine they stick it in.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm going to after work. But trust me, nothing will clean this. It looks like it's been fucked up on purpose. I'm going to demand to see the replacement beforehand.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 11, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Although...THE FUCKING DISC IS FUCKED
> 
> Got it as a "pre owned" copy as they had no new ones in store. Finished the mission last night where you get set on fire by that traitorous bastard. Then...
> 
> ...



If you move or knock your xbox while it's on it'll scratch the disc - badly!

GAME are by far the best place to have the disc cleaned but they'll charge you a fiver I think. Much better than block buster.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 11, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> If you move or knock your xbox while it's on it'll scratch the disc - badly!
> 
> GAME are by far the best place to have the disc cleaned but they'll charge you a fiver I think. Much better than block buster.


 
Well I bought it from GAME so they can bloody well replace it free of charge


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 11, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> I'm going to after work. But trust me, nothing will clean this. It looks like it's been fucked up on purpose. .



My fallout 3 disc was like that where I pulled out my xbox to make the controller reach across the room.  Several places said they'd give it a go but with no success. Then I popped into GAME to get a new copy, had a chat to the manager and he guaranteed me he could fix the disc and he did!


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 11, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Well I bought it from GAME so they can bloody well replace it free of charge



I think they clean all their preowned discs before they sell them which is why they have the best disc cleaners.

So it was probably you.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 11, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> So it was probably you.


 
Errr...No! I have had it for 2 days and trust me, the console has not moved


----------



## urbanl (Jul 27, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Just get a new one for £140 http://www.johnlewis.com/231038182/Product.aspx?source=63253
> 
> 4gb, wifi, full warranty, newest chipset, not likely to rrod or e74.


Hi, mate. I've found a  XBox 360 250GB with Fable 3, only for £179.98 at GAME from everydaysale, but it's out of stock now. Have any idea where I can find the same goodie? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Blackandyellow (Nov 17, 2011)

Are refurbished xbox 360's sturdy? I'm thinking most of these models RROD in the past so whats to stop it from doing it again.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 17, 2011)

Get a gaming PC  

I' am not sure if I'd get a refurbed one if I didn't already own one or the one I have broke. The prices of them now are really good value and with Christmas coming you're sure to get some bargin bundles. I don't especially like the Xbox (or more precisely the way MS are trying to eek out every penny out of it) but I can't deny they're extremely good value, much better more so than the PS3.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 17, 2011)

Blackandyellow said:


> Are refurbished xbox 360's sturdy? I'm thinking most of these models RROD in the past so whats to stop it from doing it again.



Sturdy or reliable? I don't think you could hammer nails with one if that is what you're thinking of doing. Yes they're reliable, they've basically had the new chips put in and a good clean.


----------

